# Muntinlupa City



## George.Gerri (Aug 14, 2013)

Hello - we are new to the forum! 

My husband, George, is moving to Muntinlupa City for a 1 year contract. I am staying stateside in California. 

Our biggest concern right now is communication - smartphones, internet, FaceTime, phone cards .... what is the easiest and most affordable way for us to stay in touch? 


Having just found this site, I am doing quite a bit of reading. I appreciate any help in directing me to the information I am looking for. 

Thank you for your time! 
Gerri


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

George.Gerri said:


> Hello - we are new to the forum!
> 
> My husband, George, is moving to Muntinlupa City for a 1 year contract. I am staying stateside in California.
> 
> ...


When I had to be stateside while wife was here, we stayed in touch via combination of magic jack (with US number) at home in Philippines, Philippine sim cards (mine was on roam) and a pre-paid US sim card (also mine). I had a dual sim phone. The US sim card was on a a $30/month plan with unlimited international texting. By having the Philippine sim card, my wife could text me at the local rate of 1 peso/text and I would use the US (w/unlimited) to reply or text her). If we wanted to talk, we'd just do so via the magic jack. For face time we'd use skype and/or yahoo messenger.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

George.Gerri said:


> Hello - we are new to the forum!
> 
> My husband, George, is moving to Muntinlupa City for a 1 year contract. I am staying stateside in California.
> 
> ...


Hi,

Overmyer had about the same idea that I did. Why pay when it can be done for free on Skype, Yahoo Messenger, and now even Facebook voice calls?

Sending medications is tricky. First because of laws there on sending drugs. Second, using regular mail causes mail to travel here by Phil-post. Many things go missing in the Philippines when using the mail. Using Fed-ex or UPS can be done but is quite expensive and again the law may get in the way.
Most all medications are available here and the vast majority of meds do not require a Dr's Rx. They are available over-the-counter. Meds, for the most part are far less than there at home; making them quite affordable.
Also, doctors & hospitals here will not send a request to your husbands doctor(s) as is normally done there between doctors. So be sure he brings a complete medical history and records (including any x-rays) with him.


Best of luck

Gene


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

*Skype service*



George.Gerri said:


> Hello - we are new to the forum!
> 
> My husband, George, is moving to Muntinlupa City for a 1 year contract. I am staying stateside in California.
> 
> ...


Skype would be the most affordable service the only thing you pay is your monthly internet bill. And for times when you can't mess with the computer a cell phone would work calls are pricey on those, from the states to the Philippines it was costing me 15 cents a minute and I think much more calling from a cell phone to the US.

Agree with Gene, medicine isn't as expensive here and the cost to send it would be pricey there's a chain of drugs store here called "Mercury drug" possibly they have a contact number for questions.


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

mcalleyboy said:


> Skype would be the most affordable service the only thing you pay is your monthly internet bill. And for times when you can't mess with the computer a cell phone would work calls are pricey on those, from the states to the Philippines it was costing me 15 cents a minute and I think much more calling from a cell phone to the US.
> 
> Agree with Gene, medicine isn't as expensive here and the cost to send it would be pricey there's a chain of drugs store here called "Mercury drug" possibly they have a contact number for questions.


I agree with McAlleyBoy on Skype. Hands down the best way to keep in touch. All you both need is a smartphone/computer/tablet and an internet connection. 

There are calling plans on Skype as well for less than $10 per month that will allow the person with the phone plan to call landlines and cells in the US so he can keep in touch with people that don't have skype.


----------



## cvgtpc1 (Jul 28, 2012)

*Drug Costs*



mcalleyboy said:


> Agree with Gene, medicine isn't as expensive here and the cost to send it would be pricey there's a chain of drugs store here called "Mercury drug" possibly they have a contact number for questions.


I've seen people saying how inexpensive drugs are on the board here before. What kind are we talking about? I'll have to double-check what kind but I think my mother-in-law takes simple anti-cholesterol drugs and she's paying the retail US price it sounds at Mercury Drugs....and she's not scamming us, I've witnessed it. I want to say $200 a month even...so she only takes it when someone can afford it. I'll confirm and post back.


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

raconnor said:


> I agree with McAlleyBoy on Skype. Hands down the best way to keep in touch. All you both need is a smartphone/computer/tablet and an internet connection.
> 
> There are calling plans on Skype as well for less than $10 per month that will allow the person with the phone plan to call landlines and cells in the US so he can keep in touch with people that don't have skype.


I have to disagree with you on this....

I think that Magic Jack is a better deal. You pay $20/year for it. There is an app now for Iphones/Android that you can load on your phone and don't have to use a computer for. Plus you can receive calls from ANY phone in the world.


----------



## DannyRDG (Jul 26, 2011)

I'm not so sure drugs are cheaper in philippines. I bought some insulin when there and it cost me $100. Here in canada at Costco it costs me $55!


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

DannyRDG said:


> I'm not so sure drugs are cheaper in philippines. I bought some insulin when there and it cost me $100. Here in canada at Costco it costs me $55!


Hi Danny,

Wow, that is a big difference for sure and was not aware of that. I used my own experience and that of my in laws to judge by. Many if not most of the medications sold in the Philippines come from Australia and are of good quality. Maybe that insulin comes from a different country and makes it more expensive.
So far and luckily most of the meds I use are fairly low cost. Thanks for the added info.



Gene


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

You should of prolly got your wife/girlfriend to get the insulin it would of been cheaper.




DannyRDG said:


> I'm not so sure drugs are cheaper in philippines. I bought some insulin when there and it cost me $100. Here in canada at Costco it costs me $55!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

Gene and Viol said:


> Hi Danny,
> 
> Wow, that is a big difference for sure and was not aware of that. I used my own experience and that of my in laws to judge by. Many if not most of the medications sold in the Philippines come from Australia and are of good quality. Maybe that insulin comes from a different country and makes it more expensive.
> So far and luckily most of the meds I use are fairly low cost. Thanks for the added info.
> ...


I use Lantus which isn't cheap in the US or Canada but buy it here in vial form for P2,400/vial. You might discuss with your endocrinologist a more affordable alternative for your situation. As for Metformin, it can be purchased for as little as P150 for 100 of the 500mg tabs depending where you shop for it!


----------



## jdavis10 (Oct 1, 2012)

Exactly my impression maybe he went to wrong place to get medication. If you can find cheaper I would say get it for find alternative it works just as well.




overmyer said:


> I use Lantus which isn't cheap in the US or Canada but buy it here in vial form for P2,400/vial. You might discuss with your endocrinologist a more affordable alternative for your situation. As for Metformin, it can be purchased for as little as P150 for 100 of the 500mg tabs depending where you shop for it!


----------



## raconnor (Oct 30, 2012)

jon1 said:


> I have to disagree with you on this....
> 
> I think that Magic Jack is a better deal. You pay $20/year for it. There is an app now for Iphones/Android that you can load on your phone and don't have to use a computer for. Plus you can receive calls from ANY phone in the world.


Hadn't thought about Magic Jack. 

I personally use Skype for a lot more than keeping in touch back home. Video conferencing, instant messaging, etc. are all features of Skype that I use for my business in addition to keep in touch with those back home.

Being able to video call is something I would miss without Skype. For just a cheap way to talk to your husband, though, Magic Jack will probably give you the most bang for your buck!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

raconnor said:


> Hadn't thought about Magic Jack.
> 
> I personally use Skype for a lot more than keeping in touch back home. Video conferencing, instant messaging, etc. are all features of Skype that I use for my business in addition to keep in touch with those back home.
> 
> Being able to video call is something I would miss without Skype. For just a cheap way to talk to your husband, though, Magic Jack will probably give you the most bang for your buck!


Its also useful in keeping touch with family/friends back in the US/Canada as you just register it with a "local" (to them) area code!


----------



## overmyer (Aug 15, 2013)

overmyer said:


> Its also useful in keeping touch with family/friends back in the US/Canada as you just register it with a "local" (to them) area code!


I've also tried the mj app for android to call the states from here in the philippines and it works but just like the other voip svcs the better your connection speed the better the call quality. I haven't tried it yet but globe prepaid offers a lowcost load registration that is supposed to let you have unlimited all day talk via viber even without a wifi connection. I'll try to give it a test and see how will that works!


----------

